# Last day for horse/rider official declarations?



## vineyridge (7 July 2012)

Very few of the SJers have been announced.  And a lot of riders have more than one horse on the lists.

Does anyone here know the answer?  I couldn't find it on the FEI site, but I might not have been looking in the right place.


----------



## vineyridge (7 July 2012)

Found my own answer.  Official Final Entries are due at LOCOG day after tomorrow--July 9th.


----------

